# Svs ultra towers vs bookshelf



## Snead

Hello guys I'm building a new home theater and need some help. Looking at the ultra towers center and then prime sats for rears. Or the ultra bookshelf center and ultra surrounds. My room is 17x20 and I will be using an pb-1000 that I had previously. What would be better ? And I have a marantz 7008. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb

Always get the best you can afford. I would get the ultra towers and bookshelf sorounds.


----------



## Talley

I have the ultra towers and the ultra bookshelfs for the surrounds. I guess it depends on the setup if your 5.1 or 7.1 and such. I don't particularly like the satellites at all, very small and frankly for your size room they will compress and not output very loud even in their operating range. At the minimum go with the Prime Bookshelf. 

Here is a REW graph of my Ultra Bookshelfs set for "Direct" mode. These things are rated 45hz and in my room which are near the wall/corner they produce down to 41hz at -3db. Those satellites are only rated for 70hz. It's not the end all equations but they will play louder.


----------



## Snead

Ok I think I'll go with the towers and the prime bookshelf's. Thanks guys. You think the pb-1000 will do ok? I'm going to get a bigger sub this summer.


----------



## Talley

Snead said:


> Ok I think I'll go with the towers and the prime bookshelf's. Thanks guys. You think the pb-1000 will do ok? I'm going to get a bigger sub this summer.


It'll get you by.

Dual 15s at the minimum. Dual 18s preferred. I have around the same cu-ft... single 15 actually works great but want more mauahahaha


----------



## Snead

What about prime towers with ultra center and ultra surrounds?


----------



## Talley

Snead said:


> What about prime towers with ultra center and ultra surrounds?


Since your asking I'll throw it out there....

Ultras are for someone who doesn't have a budget and wants the SVS top of the line. I fell onto mine by chance. When I did they Prime series was not even available. Shortly after the Prime series was announced and you can get the the prime tower, prime center and prime bookshelves for a 5 channel setup for $1850 vs. $3,700 for the same in the ultra series.

Now... many will argue if the ultras are worth the cost upgrade and honestly I even question that myself. It's literally HALF PRICE to get the prime series. Guess what... I'm willing to wager for most but the absolute pickiest of persons will get 90% of the performance out of the prime series vs the ultras.

My advice is since your even asking and trying to mix/match for cost reasons. Just buy the prime series tower, prime center and prime bookshelf's. Your wallet will thank you for it and you won't even notice it.... after you pair that system w/ a pair of decent subwoofers.


----------



## Snead

Thanks for the input. I have a pb-1000 should I get the prime 5.1 and another sub? Or get a bigger sub and just have one


----------



## Snead

And also I think I miss calculated my room size it's smaller then that. I live in a town house, and wanted to go with the ultra towers so I didn't have to add a big sub at first. But will be moving later this year and can buy more.


----------



## willis7469

Since the primes and ultras are built to for mix n matching, that's what I might consider as well. Especially since you seem to be budget conscious. Put the difference, and what else you can into subs. The room isn't ridiculously huge, but a pb1k will not even come close. I would start by looking at a pair of pc/pb2000's. Another good option if your a long run guy is buy the biggest sub you possibly can now with plans to ensure another one in the future. Definitely go with towers in front too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley

ultra or primes you still want a sub period. My ultras perform pretty good down to 25hz but I can stress them easily if I'm not careful. A sub is designed for that kind of low punishment.

I say get the speakers and use your current sub and listen.... good things come to moderation/patience. You may feel you have enough for your liking or you may realize that even a second is no good so you must ultimately move to a larger setup but at least your not wasting money on something else. Get the speakers so you can hear the improvement... wait a month and fester on your sub purchase.


----------



## Snead

So stick with the prime 5.1 or ultra towers and center and then get a pc 2000?


----------



## willis7469

What's the budget? I would probably consider prime towers and center ultra surrounds. I wouldn't worry as much about extension since you'll probably cross them at 80hz anyway. If this was geared more toward music, I would consider the extension more. But honestly I think it comes to budget. If you have the money, buy a complete ultra setup with 2 pb13u's and don't look back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley

willis7469 said:


> What's the budget? I would probably consider prime towers and center ultra surrounds. I wouldn't worry as much about extension since you'll probably cross them at 80hz anyway. If this was geared more toward music, I would consider the extension more. But honestly I think it comes to budget. If you have the money, buy a complete ultra setup with 2 pb13u's and don't look back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anything the front 3 needs to be the better speaker while surrounds can be of lesser series. I wouldn't suggest the opposite.


----------



## Snead

i have 2800 for speakers i have a pb 1000 sub already from my old setup witch was the svs scs and surrounds


----------



## Talley

Snead said:


> i have 2800 for speakers i have a pb 1000 sub already from my old setup witch was the svs scs and surrounds


you want a 5 speaker setup, 7 or 9 or what?


----------



## tonyvdb

The difference between the ultras and the Primes is fairly substantial. I would not agree that they are similar at all.


----------



## Snead

5.1


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> The difference between the ultras and the Primes is fairly substantial. I would not agree that they are similar at all.



Overall performance-wise, I tend to agree. The reason I said that was because of the recent SVS interview where it was stated that the tweeters were designed to be mix n match friendly. So for voicing, it was suggested(by SVS) that for example prime towers would would work with an ultra center. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Talley said:


> If anything the front 3 needs to be the better speaker while surrounds can be of lesser series. I wouldn't suggest the opposite.



See the post I just made quoting tony about mix n match. I suggested ultra surrounds here because of the large space. I feel for a balanced front to back presentation better surrounds would help that since the output of the towers in front, even primes, would benefit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley

willis7469 said:


> See the post I just made quoting tony about mix n match. I suggested ultra surrounds here because of the large space. I feel for a balanced front to back presentation better surrounds would help that since the output of the towers in front, even primes, would benefit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about final output of the ultra to the prime but when comparing the two producs on paper they are very similar w/ similar power capacity, driver size, enclosure size etc. I read somewhere that the cones were identical as the voicing but the surrounds where different and something else.

I'd bet my ultra system that the prime setup would be able to play within the same parameters as the ultras. Maybe a 1 or 2db lower output but doubt the output would suffer.

Not really sure the difference to be honest, I'm not some speaker guru. I just feel on his budget the prime setup is the way to go.... and use that extra money to get bigger subwoofer. HT = demanding subwoofer = more real feeling.


----------



## Snead

This is my room


----------



## willis7469

Talley, I think we're more in agreement than out. Especially after seeing his new pics. I would maybe ust do a prime tower/sat setup with no ultra at all. It looks pretty closed off so it will likely work out fine that way. Now subs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb

Tim, are you planning on doing any two channel music listening in that room?


----------



## Talley

Love the wooden floors. I want to change my carpet out to wood.


----------



## Snead

No just movies pretty much


----------



## Talley

Snead said:


> No just movies pretty much


I would take a little bit of money out of the budget and put in a french door in that opening. Wouldn't be too hard, about $200 in materials plus the labor to install. This would help close the room off during movies and allow the subwoofer to fill the room better.


----------



## willis7469

Talley said:


> I would take a little bit of money out of the budget and put in a french door in that opening. Wouldn't be too hard, about $200 in materials plus the labor to install. This would help close the room off during movies and allow the subwoofer to fill the room better.



Good call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb

Then I agree, go with the Prime speakers and throw more money at a sub. In the end the impact will be greater if you spend more on a sub than on the mains.
The Ultras have a much nicer look to them and the imaging would also be better just due to the design. but imaging with movies is less a factor because of the added channels in the room.


----------



## Snead

I would do the doors but I rent lol. I'm buying a house this summer and going to make a dedicated theater that's one reason I wanted to go with the ultras and the buy a bigger sub when I move into a house.


----------



## Snead

I could get the primes in the black ash and a pb12plus how would that sound?


----------



## willis7469

It would sound awesome! Have you talked to SVS yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead

Yeah a few times lol I just want to get the best that I can get. The svs scs I had sound good but I wanted better.


----------



## Talley

Snead said:


> I would do the doors but I rent lol. I'm buying a house this summer and going to make a dedicated theater that's one reason I wanted to go with the ultras and the buy a bigger sub when I move into a house.


Rent or not... I'd design a setup that would clamp around that space and allow a door to close. No need to pressurize the entire home.


----------



## Snead

Should I get the pb12 plus or two pb2000?


----------



## willis7469

Good question. If you got a plus, would you add another one down the road? The dual option will give better response over more seats, and the LP too, but the plus is a beast so... I'd ask Ed! I think most will say to get 2 PC/PB200's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead

Ok I'm giving svs a call this week and I'm going to let them help me with some choices. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## willis7469

I think that's a great idea. The more information you have, the better. Plus, who knows SVS like SVS? I suspect you'll end up with a prime system, with a pair of 2000 series subs. Haven't done the math etc, but I know you get multiple sub discounts, and who knows, they might have some B-stock or blems to help the budget. Fwiw, I think if you go that route, and take the time to set it up, you will have a real nice setup. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead

So you guys think I'll be happy with the prime towers? Also how do these stack up against the new klipsch premier?


----------



## tonyvdb

The klipsch premier will be easier to drive and may have "slightly" better highs however with the Prime towers having a dedicated mid range driver it will have a better (smoother) frequency response across the mids.


----------



## Snead

Ok think I'll just stick with svs. How about compared to my old svs scs lcr and surrounds ?


----------



## willis7469

Which scs models? Ed would be able to do nuts and volts on them, but they will be better imo. I agree with tony over the klipsch too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb

The svs scs would make great surround speakers, That would save you money to upgrade your mains center and subs. I would not replace them just move them to your surrounds.


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> The svs scs would make great surround speakers, That would save you money to upgrade your mains center and subs. I would not replace them just move them to your surrounds.



Boom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley

tonyvdb said:


> The svs scs would make great surround speakers, That would save you money to upgrade your mains center and subs. I would not replace them just move them to your surrounds.


Exactly... use what you can for now... your object is to get the BEST you can get for the money. The surrounds are where you can slack slightly.... "slightly"


----------



## willis7469

Talley said:


> . The surrounds are where you can slack slightly.... "slightly"



:wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead

Ok guys going all ultra. Just want your opinion on wood grain or the gloss?


----------



## willis7469

For me, it's gloss all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley

I didn't have a choice, I bought used. I'd of gone with gloss just for the fancy factor.


----------



## B- one

I prefer a flat finish that said you need to live with them.


----------



## tonyvdb

If you have young children in the house that touch your speakers a gloss finish is not great. Dust also shows up on a gloss finish much more.


----------



## willis7469

Gloss will need more dusting for sure. Children just have to be taught is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead

I have kids but really want the gloss lol think I'm going to go with the gloss


----------



## willis7469

Good choice. Kids are trainable. And they do grow up fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

